# Shodokan Aikido



## tshadowchaser (Aug 8, 2002)

Nariyama Shihan (head instructor) of
Shodokan Aikido (Tomiki-style Aikido) is coming to 
Australia in just a couple of weeks, now.

He will be instructing senior grades and giving
demonstrations in Sydney (New South Wales state), and
Adelaide (South Australia).

The man with all the details is Ray Mazzone Sensei, of
Shodokan Sydney.

   See: http://www.motzamarketing.com/go/to.cgi?l=shodosyd

His phone numbers are (02) 9550-5499 at work,
or (02) 9736-1319 home.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++==
The above was sent to me  and I thought some of you might be interested
Shadow:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2002)

People frequently say "Shotokan Aikido" I understand!


----------



## Caine (Sep 5, 2002)

Shodokan is correct though


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2002)

is there some background info on this art?  also is there any relation from shodokan to shotokan?

any help would be great.  thanx!


----------



## Caine (Oct 7, 2002)

Briefly, apologies to any Shodokan practicioners if I am off track. Jigoro Kano, founder of Kodokan Judo saw Ueshiba Morihei (O Sensei) in action and sent some of his top students to study under O Sensei. Kenji Tomiki was one of these students, he became an accomplished Aikidoka. He attempted to introduce Aikido into the universities in Japan but met with a lot of resistance due to the lack of competition. As a result he devised Shodokan Aikido, the basic fundamentals are the  same, but there is a heavy focus on randori (competitive freestyle). This lead to a split with O Sensei due to O Sensei`s belief that there should be no competition in Aikido, but saw Shodokan flourish in Japanese Universities. The Shodokan Hombu dojo is in Osaka, Japan, the current head of the Shodokan is Tetsuru Nariyama, a deshi of Tomiki Sensei.


No relation to Shotokan Karate as far as I am aware.


Very potted, but hope it helps.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 7, 2002)

thanx for the clarification caine.  exactly what i was looking for


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 8, 2002)

So Shodokan Aikido is the correct term over Tomiki aikido? It is the style founder by Tomiki? Or is an offshoot of said style?


----------



## Caine (Oct 8, 2002)

As far as I am aware they are one and the same.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2003)

Animated techniques:
http://www.tomiki.org/kata_animated.html


----------

